# Secuenciador para LEDs



## steinlager (Dic 25, 2007)

Hola q tal quisiera saber si alguien tiene idea de como hacer un secuenciador para 3 LEDs. 
La secuencia seria la sig:

1-2-3-12-13-23-123, repitiendose hasta q el usuario aprete un boton, quedando encendido el estado q estaba en ese momento...

Que cada estado de leds, permanezca encendido por unos 5 segundos mas o menos y lo ultimo... es posible hacer q los leds prendan en forma lenta o para esto ya es necesario un microcontrolador?

Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2007)

Un 4017, un oscilador y muchos diodos.

La salida 1 del 4017 se aplica a 3 diodos, estos diodos alimentan los led 1, 2, 3
La salida 2 del 4017 se aplica a 2 diodos, estos diodos alimentan los led 1, 2
La salida 3 del 4017 se aplica a 2 diodos, estos diodos alimentan los led 1, 3
La salida 4 del 4017 se aplica a 2 diodos, estos diodos alimentan los led 2, 3
La salida 5 del 4017 reseta el IC, vuelve a comenzar

El bloqueo lo haces con el terminal CE del mismo IC. Poniendolo a VCC


----------



## steinlager (Dic 25, 2007)

Ammm llegue hasta aca  creo q esta bien...
Ahora intente conectar las otras salidas a los demas leds, pero se me prenden todos juntos...
No entendi lo del bloqueo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2007)

Te repito, a la salida 1 del IC conectas 3 diodos (Comunes 1N4148)  que alimentan a un led c/u
A la salida 2 conectas 2 diodos (1N4148) que alimentan al led 1 y al 2
Etc
Etc

CE = Clock Enable frena el conteo y retiene la salida en el estado que se encuentra


Edit:
Tambien te falta la resistencia limitadora de cada led


----------



## steinlager (Dic 26, 2007)

Ok creo haber entendido...   

Quedaria algo asi como el esquema q hice no?

PD: Lo de q prendan y apaguen progresivamente los leds, no se puede hacer?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

Un poco mas sencillo

Complicando un poco se puede lograr que la intensidad suba y baje, pero los led no responden bien a los cambio de intensidad, el cambio en la la intensidad de luz no refleja el cambio de la intensidad de corriente, la luz cambia pero no se nota mucho.


----------



## Alee3333 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yo le quiero agregaar 7 LEDs, Y no encuentro la manera.. si alguno sabe me dice plz.  (en total la secuencia seria de 10 leds)


----------



## almendra (Jun 2, 2012)

Yo estoy buscando para hacer un secuenciador para 10 o 20 leds de 10mm ya que no encontre nada! alguien tiene algo ? 
Saludos!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola 

En ambos casos el de alee3333 y almendra:

Cuál sería la secuencia de esos LED’s ??.

Cómo deben ir encendiendo y/o apagándose ??

Del modo de la secuencia sería el circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 2, 2012)

Usen el 4017 como dice fogo. Es lo mas fácil. Y tienen 10 salidas para poner leds.


----------



## Alee3333 (Jun 2, 2012)

sii busquee en el manual del cd4017 y tiene 10 salidaas. yo uqiero que los leds agan esta secuencia: izquierda/derecha, derecha/izquierda (se prende uno, se apaga y prende el otro) ... despues lo mismo pero que quede prendido el led..osea prende uno, qda prendido y se prende el de al lado.. y no encuentro como haceer esa secuencia. si me pueden ayuda ..


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Para secuencias complejas, o conjunto de sencillas (como la secuencias que dice Alee3333), necesitan de un microcontrolador (y si no alcanzan los pines, algún que otro integradito para aumentar la cantidad de salidas)... O sino, muchos integrados y muchos diodos...

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 3, 2012)

Hola Alee3333

Seguramente esa secuencia que quieres lograr la puedes encontrar en alguno de los siguientes enlaces:

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/luces-auto-fantastico-9156/index2.html#post446194_
Del elaficionado
Mensaje #27

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/contador-secuencial-acumulativo-50607/#post450285
De elaficionado

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/luces-auto-fantastico-9156/
Originador: elaficionado
Mensaje #20

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/tipos-componentes-circuito-29422/index5.html#post425189_
02/Ene/2011
Del elaficionado

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/encender-leds-potenciometro-30732/#post249558
Circuito de elaficionado

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/problema-creando-circuitos-livewire-42014/index2.html#post579742_
De: elaficionado
Mensaje #23
Para: gesteve
12/Nov/2011

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/osciloscopio-matriz-leds-10x32-59682/#post535345
De: elaficionado
Mensaje #6
03/Ago/2011
Trata de una ruleta con LED’s

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/trabajando-secuanciador-co-n4029-4015-a-60068/#post528303
De: duke1226
21/Jul/2011
Tiene Diferentes efectos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/pasar-12v-circuito-57074/#post504143
Del elaficionado
mensaje #11
Va atenuando la luminosidad de los LED’s

En fin hay mucho de donde escoger y sacar ideas para diseñar el circuito que están buscando.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

